# Bevel cracks



## Northern Taper (Dec 5, 2017)

Good afternoon, I am wondering if anyone is having problem with certainteed 54" drywall. The drywall we are getting in southern Manitoba Canada is absolutely garbage. The beveled edges are not square which results in having a V ed area behind the tape that has too much mud in it causing the tape to bulge after applying, and also takes terribly tong to dry, and if you coat it before its completely dry it cracks.


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Unfortunately these days we have to prefill flats like these. I have been thinking about breaking out a nail spotter for this, but I haven't done it yet. I have found that if you wipe the tape with less pressure it helps, but its a fine line between wiping too tight vs. keeping it within the bevel.


----------



## Northern Taper (Dec 5, 2017)

So what you are saying that if I wipe the tape with too much pressure it seals it off too much making it dry slower. Is that right? What do you use to wipe the tape down?


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes, and you get that puckered look along the crease line. I use a blue steel 8" knife.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

fibafuse


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The edge of the recess is sloped. Its not flat like it should be . Not easy to get the recess to recess tight. Which leaves a slight gap . The chit they call wallboard these days is trash. All tho it shouldn't be needed. Pre fill is the key .


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Yep, I pre-fill all the flats and butt joints with Durabond. I also tape the joints with Fibafuse.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Northern Taper said:


> Good afternoon, I am wondering if anyone is having problem with certainteed 54" drywall. The drywall we are getting in southern Manitoba Canada is absolutely garbage. The beveled edges are not square which results in having a V ed area behind the tape that has too much mud in it causing the tape to bulge after applying, and also takes terribly tong to dry, and if you coat it before its completely dry it cracks.


Get the manufacturers rep out and tell him how much more it will cost to finish and ask them to pay for it. Where I'm from that would get the problem solved.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

I agree with Scott's approach, too. Whenever I have the factory rep out, they have been willing to compensate for the repairs.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Won't prefilling all joints with Smoothset or similar setting compound fix that? And a whole host of other issues? Should be standard procedure.


----------



## Northern Taper (Dec 5, 2017)

As far as prefilling, I do V and prefill the butts, but I have only had this cracking problems on my bevels the last couple years. The drywall quality has sure gone down hill the last couple years. I have bought some durabond 45 now so am planning to prefill everything with that on the next job. I guess we will see if that will solve the problem.


----------



## shack (Mar 19, 2015)

how do i convince the old crew prefilling coat before tape is necesary


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Dangle a dollar (or several) in front of them! Let the money do the talking! If you can avoid some callbacks, it will be worth it to you, too!! :thumbup:


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

If there's a problem Yo I solve it, send o Bro Moore to Revolve it.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

OtherbrotherMoore said:


> If there's a problem Yo I solve it, send o Bro Moore to Revolve it.


But, Moore will just send his old buddy Bazooka Joe to handle it! If it's too much for Joe, then Moore will tap his dear friend The Finisher! Good to have friends in the drywall business! :thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I wish I could read the last post .but the page keeps jumping up and down . No wonder this place is dead ! It can't be navigated.. now let me spend 20 minutes trying to find the post button


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

moore said:


> I wish I could read the last post .but the page keeps jumping up and down . No wonder this place is dead ! It can't be navigated.. now let me spend 20 minutes trying to find the post button


It might be time for a new computer, Rick! :whistling2:


----------

